# Trainer with Power workout suggestions



## providince (May 20, 2010)

I am looking for a couple of workouts I can do using my powertap on my trainer. Ideally they would be an hour long. A couple of questions, how effective are hour long workouts in growing FTP? Is it important to alternate the workouts or will doing the same have a benefit? Anything else I am not thinking of?


----------



## PissedOffCil (Jan 3, 2008)

Here you go, 70 of them:

http://www.amazon.com/Workouts-Binder-Indoor-Cycling-Friel/dp/1931382751


----------



## providince (May 20, 2010)

Thank you, however according to the reviews and synopsis, it uses RPE and HR and not power. I am looking for Power based. 
Thanks though.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

providince said:


> I am looking for a couple of workouts I can do using my powertap on my trainer. Ideally they would be an hour long. A couple of questions, how effective are hour long workouts in growing FTP? Is it important to alternate the workouts or will doing the same have a benefit? Anything else I am not thinking of?


It all depends on your total hours per week, stage of training, etc. 

If you are still in "base" or early season, the good old 2X20 at 85-93(95%) of FTP is a good one. Warm up 10m, 20 interval, 5m zone 2, 20 interval, 5 cool, done. =1h. You could eaisly do that 3 times a week with 1h zone 2 inbetween.

That is basically just to answer your "what can I do with power for 1 hour to increase FTP" question. SST is very efective at increasing FTP. See the SST post in this section from iliveonnitro.


----------



## providince (May 20, 2010)

Thanks. I will look that up. That is also very similar to the test I used to establish FTP. Basically warm up, 20 All out, 2 recovery, 20 all out. Eneter into WKO and oila. Thanks.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Jan 3, 2008)

providince said:


> Thank you, however according to the reviews and synopsis, it uses RPE and HR and not power. I am looking for Power based.
> Thanks though.


Every workout includes CP based zones too.

Quote: "Each workout allows the athlete to use heart rate zones, perceived exertion, *power levels*, or a combination of methods to track performance and improve skills."


----------



## providince (May 20, 2010)

You are right. Now sure how I missed that. I would just need to convert CP to FTP. I am sure there is a conversion out there or WKO can maybe do it.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Jan 3, 2008)

I created the following spreadsheet to do that. There's also a power->speed conversion from a curve but you can ignore that part.

You might need to adjust values based on your strength and weaknesses.

http://www.box.net/shared/zag3m342t2


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I've been using the Carmichael climbing series videos while riding my Computrainer. Power based on 8 min all out time trial effort. Different % used for different intervals. 
I find them very tough to finish but last year my increase in power was really good and I rode better than ever.


----------

